# Asked a girl out(for the first time in my life).



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

Many of you might not consider it as much of an "achievement", but you have no idea how difficult it is for me to do something like that. She's a girl from my school, who i've been knowing for 3 months. The first day i saw her i couldn't believe how beautiful she is. She is also very smart, and we have many common interests. I always thought "she would never even look at somebody like me." In class, i always saw the other guys staring at her. I was 100% sure that she already has a bf. I always lacked courage to ask her out. But finally, i did. I just did it. I asked her out on a date, and she happily said Yes - and the look on her face read clearly: "why did he wait so long?" I'm not even afraid of the first date anymore. I won't worry about it - then i know it will go just fine.

Now i feel like i have a huge weight lifted off my shoulders. I realized that i had way too much fear for rejection, and that reality is not always like the negative thoughts your brain creates. You can't always rely on an 'icebreaker' to ease up the tension between you and someone else - sometimes you have to smash through the ice yourself.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd say it would have been a success even if she had said no, it takes courage to take risks but that's the only way to improve in life.

Congratulations and I hope you have a great first date.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good job


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations. That would've been panic-invoking for me. Glad to hear your anxiety didn't stop this risk-taking of asking her. Hope it all works out well. Sounds like it went pretty smooth though.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot. @Peregrinus: Yes it went smoothly, except for a short thought break after i asked her "are you free this weekend" before actually asking her out. it was so short though, that she barely noticed it :roll


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Good for you.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well-bloody-done! :clap

That would be quite an achievement even for someone _without_ social anxiety.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

That's what's up!

Keep it trill.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Well done


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Did you just flat out ask her "do you wanna go out?" or did you break the ice with some conversation first?


----------



## Movingup (Feb 9, 2014)

That's awesome!! Must have been a great feeling when she said yes.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Did you just flat out ask her "do you wanna go out?" or did you break the ice with some conversation first?


well, we had a tiny conversation, but soon she said she has to go. Not enough to break the ice  but since i wanted to ask her out face-to-face, not on fb or anything like that, that was my only chance to do it, since i would be going out of town for the next few days.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

SAnonimous said:


> Many of you might not consider it as much of an "achievement"...


lol. Of course we can appreciate this achievement (you're on a forum for people with SAD). Anyways, congratulations and keep us updated on how the first date went.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

Pearson99 said:


> lol. Of course we can appreciate this achievement (you're on a forum for people with SAD). Anyways, congratulations and keep us updated on how the first date went.


Well... she just told me that she has something really important and she will be going out of town, but told me that she'd like to go out maybe next weekend :/ She was so enthusiastic about it in the first place, that i don't think shes lying to avoid the date, but if this repeats the next weekend, well then :/


----------



## m1ndlessness (Mar 24, 2014)

SAnonimous said:


> Well... she just told me that she has something really important and she will be going out of town, but told me that she'd like to go out maybe next weekend :/ She was so enthusiastic about it in the first place, that i don't think shes lying to avoid the date, but if this repeats the next weekend, well then :/


She didn't have anything important - she just wants you to chase after her. She's testing you. I think you didn't call her often enough, so you made her feel like you're not interested in her.

Us people with SA are forever hopeless in romantic relations anyway, so i wouldn't even bother trying if i were you.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

m1ndlessness said:


> She didn't have anything important - she just wants you to chase after her. She's testing you. I think you didn't call her often enough, so you made her feel like you're not interested in her.
> 
> Us people with SA are forever hopeless in romantic relations anyway, so i wouldn't even bother trying if i were you.


Well i'm not you, it's pathetic to just quit when you don't succeed in something for the first time.

And what is there for me to "bother try" anyway? She said that she would like to get together on some other day. It's not like she told me that she doesn't want to go out with me...


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

SAnonimous said:


> Well i'm not you, it's pathetic to just quit when you don't succeed in something for the first time.
> 
> And what is there for me to "bother try" anyway? She said that she would like to get together on some other day. It's not like she told me that she doesn't want to go out with me...


Yep.

That's awesome, make sure you call her instead of text also. Just remember that the nervous feeling you get when making calls is the same feeling she will have when answering. Girls regularly only talk to girls on the phone, so it's to your advantage. Stay confident ~ and make sure she knows it's a date. If all goes well, you have to kiss her. You have to.

Good luck ~


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAnonimous said:


> Many of you might not consider it as much of an "achievement", but you have no idea how difficult it is for me to do something like that. She's a girl from my school, who i've been knowing for 3 months. The first day i saw her i couldn't believe how beautiful she is. She is also very smart, and we have many common interests. I always thought "she would never even look at somebody like me." In class, i always saw the other guys staring at her. I was 100% sure that she already has a bf. I always lacked courage to ask her out. But finally, i did. I just did it. I asked her out on a date, and she happily said Yes - *and the look on her face read clearly: "why did he wait so long?"* I'm not even afraid of the first date anymore. I won't worry about it - then i know it will go just fine.
> 
> Now i feel like i have a huge weight lifted off my shoulders. I realized that i had way too much fear for rejection, and that reality is not always like the negative thoughts your brain creates. You can't always rely on an 'icebreaker' to ease up the tension between you and someone else - sometimes you have to smash through the ice yourself.


Uh, yeah! Well done, though! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I made this just4u. :heart luff u


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SAnonimous said:


> *Many of you might not consider it as much of an "achievement", *but you have no idea how difficult it is for me to do something like that. She's a girl from my school, who i've been knowing for 3 months. The first day i saw her i couldn't believe how beautiful she is. She is also very smart, and we have many common interests. I always thought "she would never even look at somebody like me." In class, i always saw the other guys staring at her. I was 100% sure that she already has a bf. I always lacked courage to ask her out. But finally, i did. I just did it. I asked her out on a date, and she happily said Yes - and the look on her face read clearly: "why did he wait so long?" I'm not even afraid of the first date anymore. I won't worry about it - then i know it will go just fine.
> 
> Now i feel like i have a huge weight lifted off my shoulders. I realized that i had way too much fear for rejection, and that reality is not always like the negative thoughts your brain creates. You can't always rely on an 'icebreaker' to ease up the tension between you and someone else - sometimes you have to smash through the ice yourself.


Who wouldn't think that's much of an achievement? That's awesome, congratulations.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL, Whats the why did he wait so long facial expression? Is it like the face off the first home-alone movie.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

GotAnxiety said:


> LOL, Whats the why did he wait so long facial expression? Is it like the face off the first home-alone movie.


HAHAHAHAHA lol i'd say it's close, the hands were definitely in that position, but thankfully she was smiling instead of screaming mad like that home alone kid xD


----------



## justbecause (Feb 27, 2014)

Good for you buddy. And trust me its a big achievement.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

SummerRae said:


> I made this just4u. :heart luff u


oh wow, thanks, lol ;D


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Congratz man! :clap


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratz


----------



## Red Devil (Jun 8, 2013)

That is absolutely brilliant. Well done.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

If I had champagne, I would pop a bottle open in your honor lol good job


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

SAnonimous said:


> Well... she just told me that she has something really important and she will be going out of town, but told me that she'd like to go out maybe next weekend :/ She was so enthusiastic about it in the first place, that i don't think shes lying to avoid the date, but if this repeats the next weekend, well then :/


lol, this girl I was talking too seemed really enthusiastic at first. She also had an excuse to avoid the date, and also rescheduled it the week later. We were supposed to hang out Wednesday, but she hasn't been responding to any of my texts.

Hope the same doesn't happen to you.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, i just got home

What can i say - it went well, but not how i would've expected it to. (maybe because of my huge self-criticism? i dunno.)

We met outside the cinema. She was Breathtakingly gorgeous, but i never gathered the courage to compliment her looks. neither of us talked anything during the whole duration of the movie, but i guess you shouldn't talk during a movie anyway  it still felt awkward, though. I then wanted to take her to a cafe so we could have a nice chat over a cup of coffee, but she said she has to go to the bus station and catch a bus that's leaving quite soon. It was *hellishly* cold outside (damn you, weather  ) and we were both shivering, so it was difficult to talk, but we did talk.... just a bit less than i would've wanted to :/ she hugged me in the end and told me she had a great time. I've heard some people say that a hug is OK, but some have said that that means you're friendzoned :/ but i dunno. I'll see how it goes.

Anyways, thank you guys for your support and encouraging words  Without them, it would have definitely gone a lot worse.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

SAnonimous said:


> Well, i just got home
> 
> What can i say - it went well, but not how i would've expected it to. (maybe because of my huge self-criticism? i dunno.)
> 
> ...


I wish i could just let her know that i'm into a relationship that's beyond just being "friends". Today, i got the impression that we were like two buddies hanging out.

And i also wish i could find the damn *edit button*, whereever it is, so i could edit my posts instead of just having to quote them.


----------

